# Cannondale M800 Beast of the East



## billnuke1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys..gals,
I,m picking up a 1992 Cannondale M800 Beast of the East. It has been stored" outside for some time but the frame is mint!I i'm giving $100.00! What do ya think?! I'm picking it up in the AM! Pretty good write ups. Kinda excited! I'll keep ya posted!:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Look very close at the seat tube slot for cracks.

PK


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Could be worse I guess. Really will depend on condition.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Is it 20"? 

I want one....


----------



## billnuke1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I sold some bikes yesterday so I won't have to hit my stash!
I'll check the stem area for sure! Thanks again!


----------



## billnuke1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeez! I'm like a kid on Christmas day!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

billnuke1 said:


> Thanks guys,
> I sold some bikes yesterday so I won't have to hit my stash!
> I'll check the stem area for sure! Thanks again!


Check the seat tube slot, not the stem. Actually, give the entire frame a good look.

Fun bike, forty minutes of lightweight pleasure, then you are done, beaten to death, not stirred.

Awesome SS conversion, lots of clearance, pretty light and with the Mag21, it is stupid flickable. You can change lines by pulling the bike there rather than steering.

Hope it's a nice machine for you.

PK


----------



## billnuke1 (Mar 8, 2011)

PMK said:


> Check the seat tube slot, not the stem. Actually, give the entire frame a good look.
> 
> Fun bike, forty minutes of lightweight pleasure, then you are done, beaten to death, not stirred.
> 
> ...


Yeah! Meant to say tube! The bike ended up being the smaller size. The frame looked fine. After all the excitement I just could not pull the trigger for $100.00! Had it been the bigger size and ready to ride with the components on it I would not hesitated at all. I can deal with rusted stuff, but basically I was paying the $ for the frame! Oh Well. Found a Bianchi Advantage at the dump today:! If it is free, it's for me!:thumbsup:


----------

